# Paphiopedilum villosum ?



## Hakone (Jun 23, 2020)

Is that hybrid or specie from P villosum


----------



## Ray (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks like a hybrid to me.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 23, 2020)

thanks . which hybrid ? . May be P Insigne var. cinnamomeum ? See : Genus Paphiopedilum Albino , 
Olaf Gruss , page 222 - 223


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2020)

an unknown hybrid


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 25, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Is that hybrid or specie from P villosum View attachment 20867
> View attachment 20868
> View attachment 20869


I’m seeing...villosum with hirsutissimum album?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks definitely a hybrid and a very nice one!
David


----------

